
Show HN: CSS Houdini Paint Worklets to add sketchy styling to elements using CSS - shihn
https://github.com/pshihn/rough-paint
======
shihn
This is Chrome only for now. For more on CSS Houdini Paint worklets:
[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/01/paintapi](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/01/paintapi)

